# Honda Fit drivers?



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone is driving the Honda Fit? We're needing a commuting car (100 miles/day currently), and the fuel efficiency of the Fit is very attractive. It is very compact, although I do see that it has very good crash test ratings. I'm hoping for safety and fuel efficiency! We already have a Pilot, and love Honda reliability.

Thanks!


----------



## MsFortune (Dec 5, 2010)

We test drove the Fit, fell in love, and had the genius idea to come back and test drive with the car seat. Brilliant idea, because the car totally did not work with car seat!

Now both DH and I are pretty tall, so this might not be an issue, but I'd check it.

As for other reasons - it's a safe, cheap and reliable car. If you fit I'd think it was a good idea.


----------



## Synchr0nicity (Mar 12, 2011)

We have an older Pilot and a 2009 Fit Sport. We have three kids (7, 2, 10 months). We can fit the entire family into the car for trips around town. (I am 5'7" and DH is 6'). Our manual transmission has been known to get 42 MPG on the Hwy, though I have heard that the automatic version can beat that.

We love it.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. My kids are school aged, and middle school aged, so no car seat worries. DH is 6 ', and he was comfortable driving it. We had thought about a hybrid until we ran across the fit. The price is low, and the gas mileage is high, so it seem like a good combo. We're also looking at the Fit sport because it seems as though road noise is slightly less in the sport. We're anticipating cutting gas costs by at least 1/3 if we are to buy the Fit.

Has anyone else seen gas cost decrease substantially?


----------



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

We have a Fit and I have a RF Radian and RF Baby Trend Flex loc with a 6' husband sitting comfortably in the passenger and driver seat. We get between 35-37 miles to the gallon. We have also fit a washing machine a dishwasher, and all sorts of furniture in it. I love my Honda Fit!

ETA: we have a 2009, I think the earlier models are slightly smaller.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

We tried a Honda Fit and I almost killed us becuase the blind spot is so bad when you shoulder check. I had seen a tractor-trailer in my side mirror and it appeared far away (as they do). So I shoulder checked and didn't see it and thought "yup, it's way back". I pulled out onto the 401 and it was right on top of us and the gutless little car didn't have enough power to really pull forward. Really scary. We didn't get it.

We did get a Mazda3 sedan instead. Sometimes I do wish we had bought the Fit because it would be been a tiny bit cheaper plus I prefer a hatch, but the blind spot was really bad.


----------



## leilamom (Nov 19, 2006)

I have a Fit as well. I do love it. It is a great around town car! It's not a fantastic "take a trip across the country" car, but it doesn't sound like that is why you would be getting one. I have a 2008 Sport with a manual transmission and regularly get about 35 mpg. The tank of the car is 10 gallons, so yeah, it is cheaper to fill up. I drove a Focus before this car that had a 14 gallon tank and I got the same amount of miles out of a tank, I did see a decrease in fill-up costs. I drive a combo of in town and highway driving.

I love the space in the car when the seats are down and the different ways you can configure the seats. I also got the rubber mats, which has been VERY nice, especially in such a snowy winter this last year. The car does great in the snow. My friend has a 2007 Sport with an automatic and gets lower fuel economy than I do...maybe like 27-29...but that still better than most cars. I also did get the trunk shade thing because I realized that there was no covered place in the car to leave anything.

Also, just a side note, 9 months after I got the car all the tires were stolen off the car in the parking lot of my apartment complex. So, I would HIGHLY suggest that if you get one you also spring for the wheel locks. If you look on Fit forums, getting the tires stolen off these cars is fairly common.


----------



## andone (Aug 14, 2014)

Blind sport problem has been improves by Honda on the FIT new generation as I read from hargakredithonda.com and Hargahonda.com


----------



## MichelleZB (Nov 1, 2011)

We love our Honda Fit! You can really "fit" all sorts of stuff in it because the seats go down... it's like a micro-van! No car seat issues here; excellent fuel economy.


----------



## agus81 (Mar 29, 2016)

Excuse me, I think Honda has been improve features on the honda fit, thanks a lot mom, 
a few information about harga honda jazz fit.
from hondasurabaya.com


----------



## sam77 (Jun 12, 2016)

honda always listen what people want webhonda.com

harga mobil honda

harga mobil honda


----------



## marsupial-mommy (Oct 3, 2016)

MsFortune said:


> We test drove the Fit, fell in love, and had the genius idea to come back and test drive with the car seat. Brilliant idea, because the car totally did not work with car seat!
> 
> Now both DH and I are pretty tall, so this might not be an issue, but I'd check it.
> 
> As for other reasons - it's a safe, cheap and reliable car. If you fit I'd think it was a good idea.


I have a 2009 Honda Fit and a Diono carseat. I kept my son rear-facing for 4 years. He and I are very tall people. It was a tight squeeze.

I would not buy a Fit if I had a baby or was pregnant for his reason. It was very frustrating to make the carseat work safely in the car because the car is just so efficient with space.

However it's been a great car for hauling around all sorts of things. It's reliable and fuel efficient. We've put nearly 150,000 miles on ours without any serious issue at all.


----------

